# Where to study Japanese?



## emhz

Hi! this is my first post in this forum, I am an expat here in Japan and have a daughter in her first grade in elementary. I'm having a hard time reading documents (with Kanjis) from school although I can read hiragana and katakana so I want to study Japanese but don't know what kind of school to enter. Is it Kumon or do I need to go to university? My husband (Japanese) told me to study in school with my daughter, but I don't know if its possible.


----------



## larabell

There are many Japanese schools around that cater to adults. Search for a magazine called Metropolis (they have a website but you can also pick up hard copies in most bookstores that carry English books). The classified section will also list people who are willing to teach Japanese, either on an exchange basis (where you teach them English in return) or on a paid basis. Also, check with your local Ward Office because they sometimes know of (or even host) volunteer groups that teach Japanese.


----------



## EvanCarter

Consider using the Heisig method. 

I learned at least the meaning of over 1000 kanji in 6 months or so. And once you learn the meaning, learning how to read them isn't that big of a jump.


----------



## cleotony

I studied at Arc Academy for a year or two. It was really good. I liked the teachers there.


----------



## emhz

Thank you very much for your suggestions.

I started self-studying and memorized Kanji level 1 (their meaning and stroke order). And every Friday I go to NGO school (run by volunteers), they teach Japanese language and everything about their culture. I hope to be familiarize with at least kanji level 6. Kore kara gambarimasu.


----------



## maruo

tutoring is another option. if you find a good teacher (doesnt really have to be a teacher, but helpful person), you can always ask the person. once you are close to japanese people, they are always trying to help you(in my experience).


----------



## kakutoudamashii

If you are living in Tokyo, try ARC Japanese Academy in Shibuya.

I studied there in the past and really enjoyed it.


----------

